# Trouble when doubling



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a soap I have made several times. It is a definite favorite. I have though only made single batches. 

Yesterday I made a double batch. 

All my oils are pre-weighed for single or double batches. 

It has several EO's... so I sat and doubled each and wrote it out. Weighed them all. Had my dd double check since I was fighting a headache. 

It has never accelerated before. This time it did... and quickly... as I was pouring it turned to glopping pudding. 

Poured, did everything as normal. The color seemed deeper, but within range (it is uncolored, but the oils color it)...

Unmolded this evening and it is NOT right. Looks funky when cut and is oozing a bit. I'll get a picture tomorrow... looks kinda rough and crumbly inside vs nice & smooth. 

Obviously this batch is now just for us (and the peasants rejoiced... all my boys LOVE this one and asked for it for Christmas)...

I'll remake it tomorrow in 2 single batches as I am OUT.

But what would be different to have a recipe react like this just being doubled?? I have doubled others with no issues. In fact I did one on Wed.

EO's in it - mostly lemon & clove then also eucalyptus, cinnamon cassia, and rosemary.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

When I do bigger batches I sometimes screw things up without knowing how. One time I poured out some oils to color while I was doing three different type logs out of one big batch. I FORGOT that I had NOT added lye to the oils when I took them out. I added color and did my swirl in the soap, and stuck in the oven, only to look in later and see an oily mess sitting on the top of my soap. DARN. When I get too much going on I ruin batches. I think I might be getting senile or something.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What are the oils in the recipe? Was the temperature the same as usual? (Hotter oils will make things move faster.) Does it zap? What did you do differently for molds if you doubled the batch?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would never do a double batch without running it through thesage.com Also did your stick blender get to the very bottom of your soaping container? When you pour your lye, if you don't get to the very bottom of the container, it saps faster just sitting there and then when you go to pour it is uneven and lumpy, why I do my bigger batches in a 3.5 gallon buckets, it is fatter instead of so deep like a 5 gallon bucket is...I just ordered new bigger buckets that are bigger around and hold 6 gallons, I am hoping I can tip these on my own. Otherwise I am going to have to invest in a longer shafted commercial stick blender. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Lynn,
I have had the same thing happen to me, it's really just not all mixing- you can rebatch this and "save" it if you want to, but for next time you will have to stir the crap out of it to make sure it's all incorporated. when doing big batches I go between a whisk and SB, if it goes to trace to fast I whisk it until I am sure everything is mixed. I would also to be on the safe side run everything through thesage before you "double up" or make any changes

Hope this helps!
Lynn


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies!

no zap

my double batch is still smaller than Vicki's Walmart batch 

a single batch is 1 compartment of a Martha Mold so a double is 2

fats/oils were - lard, coconut oil, olive, and safflower

I've already run both my single and double batch through the sage and printed both and work from those and my soap notebook. And I pull the printouts out EVERY TIME we measure oils or soap. 

we just do the same thing every time... (well almost, but no changes on this one...)

I actually looking at my book did 3 double batches this week all from oils I measured and weighed Tue. I did a double spearmint eucalyptus and it came out perfect and is a repeat, I doubled an avocado and it came out perfect, then I doubled my Thieves and it went kablooey. 

IF I try it again we'll whisk it instead of stick blending. 

No trouble getting to the bottom... this was not a huge batch... just over 50oz. I have a nice wider thin ss pot that we always soap in.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Your Clove and Cinnamon EO caused it to accellerate. Those are notorious EOs for huge acceleration. Have you used them before? Together? I think the two of them together is what wreaked havoc on your acceleration.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used them for several months together... and this is the first time they reacted this way. It moves, but not this fast. 

Same brand. Same ratio. 

Getting ready to soap a fresh batch. Going to do it as 2 singles. 

It did not look as bad this AM, but still keeping it for home use.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Lynn, how did your batch turn out?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I did 2 single batches today and they went text book perfect. So no clue what the issue really was Fri. And Becca can't think why either. We usually soap together.


----------

